# Suning ha acquistato il 68,55% delle quote dell'Inter.



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Terminato l'incontro in Cina per la cessione dell'Inter. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Suning ha acquistato la maggioranza del club nerazzurro, il 68,55%. A Thohir resta il 31% del club.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Giugno 2016)

Ed intanto loro, zitti zitti, facendo le cose sotto traccia o quasi, sono passati ai cinesi. Solo con noi viene montato su un cinema allucinante.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Giugno 2016)

questi non sono Thoir. Se c'è da spendere spendono, lo dimostrano le cifre spese alla prima sessione di mercato al Jiangsu. Questa per noi è una pessima notizia , non si dovesse vendere i cugini farebbero un balzo enorme in avanti rispetto a noi...


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Solo noi diventiamo esperti di due diligence, esclusive, closing etc etc.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi diventiamo esperti di due diligence, esclusive, closing etc etc.



Se non altro ci facciamo un po' di cultura


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2016)

Solo noi dobbiamo soffrire come i cani con cene, aperitivi, incontri, due diligence, conferme, smentite, controsmentite ecc..


----------



## sballotello (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi diventiamo esperti di due diligence, esclusive, closing etc etc.



tanta fuffa e niente arrosto


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi diventiamo esperti di due diligence, esclusive, closing etc etc.



Perché in realtà non c'è nulla.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2016)

Thohir aveva però fretta di vendere perché ha combinato disastri peggio di Galliani, e Moratti non ha più voglia di mettere soldi nell'Inter. Inoltre non sappiamo da quanto trattano. 

Ovvio che per loro è un buon colpo, però se va in porto la "nostra cessione" saremmo molto più potenti dell'Inter cinese.

Se poi Berlusca non vende e vara l'ItalMilan, io so già cosa fare: non seguire più questo scempio. Credo che 3 anni di delusioni e di prese per il culo siano sufficienti.


----------



## Juventino30 (5 Giugno 2016)

Ma se questi si mettessero a combinare disastri, questa ipotesi non la prende in considerazione nessuno? E se Berlusconi volesse prima vedere come agiranno i cinesi con l'Inter prima di vendere? Non sarebbe neanche un ragionamento sbagliato.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ma se questi si mettessero a combinare disastri, questa ipotesi non la prende in considerazione nessuno? E se Berlusconi volesse prima vedere come agiranno i cinesi con l'Inter prima di vendere? Non sarebbe neanche un ragionamento sbagliato.



Sì, intanto l'anno prossimo ripiana altri 90 milioni per vedere i cinesi che fanno in un altro club


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Thohir aveva però fretta di vendere perché ha combinato disastri peggio di Galliani, e Moratti non ha più voglia di mettere soldi nell'Inter. Inoltre non sappiamo da quanto trattano.
> 
> Ovvio che per loro è un buon colpo, però se va in porto la "nostra cessione" saremmo molto più potenti dell'Inter cinese.
> 
> Se poi Berlusca non vende e vara l'ItalMilan, io so già cosa fare: non seguire più questo scempio. Credo che 3 anni di delusioni e di prese per il culo siano sufficienti.



Tre? Sono almeno dieci anni. Magari fossero solo tre!


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Intanto questi , zitti zitti hanno chiuso ... Noi siamo ancora qui ad aspettare le " decisioni " di un 80enne .


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

A Berlusconi non è mai fregato e non frega una mazza del Milan. Prima lo capite, meglio è.

A Berlusconi interessa il potere. Ed il Milan, per tanti anni, è stato un mezzo per raggiungerlo.


----------



## Juventino30 (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sì, intanto l'anno prossimo ripiana altri 90 milioni per vedere i cinesi che fanno in un altro club



Sanare una gestione interna sballata dovrebbe essere il primo comandamento di ogni azionista di maggioranza, al di là delle eventuali voglie a cedere o non cedere. Se Berlusconi ogni anno stacca assegni simili per ripianare, dovrebbe chiedersi come mai il club produce quei debiti, e, nonostante quei debiti, perchè non vinca. Se non se lo chiede, allora si merita di staccarne altri di assegni, perchè vuol dire che ama bruciare i proprio soldi o che gli sta bene così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Berlusconi non è mai fregato e non frega una mazza del Milan. Prima lo capite, meglio è.
> 
> A Berlusconi interessa il potere. Ed il Milan, per tanti anni, è stato un mezzo per raggiungerlo.



Proprio così , un cancro insanabile .


----------



## Hateley (5 Giugno 2016)

Calma ragazzi, state sclerando per nulla. Tanto questi cinesi non potranno fare nulla per due anni a causa dell'accordo volontario firmato da Thoir con l' UEFA. Forse potranno provare a rinegoziarlo ma intanto sono bloccati al contrario della nostra cordata a cui non si applicherà il regime del FPF


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi diventiamo esperti di due diligence, esclusive, closing etc etc.



Dimentichi i preliminari.. 

Delle inculare che ci prendiamo


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Hateley ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi, state sclerando per nulla. Tanto questi cinesi non potranno fare nulla per due anni a causa dell'accordo volontario firmato da Thoir con l' UEFA. Forse potranno provare a rinegoziarlo ma intanto sono bloccati al contrario della nostra cordata a cui non si applicherà il regime del FPF



L'FPF si applica altrimenti non puoi giocare le coppe l'anno prossimo (se ti qualifichi)


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tre? Sono almeno dieci anni. Magari fossero solo tre!



Nel periodo 2007-2012 qualcosa c'era, non molto, però almeno in CL ci si andava...ovviamente nulla di eccezionale: tuttavia se non beccavamo sempre il Barça in CL si poteva aspirare alla semifinale. Oggi pensare di andare al Bernabeu e vincere è fantascienza, allora lo facemmo.

Le fondamenta del disatro attuale son state messe in quegli anni, però se faccio il paragone con lo schifo attuale dico che allora non tutto era da buttare. 

Per come la vedo il tracollo parte dalla cessione di Ibra e Thiago: da lì è stato un susseguirsi di stagioni son state davvero oscene, una roba mai vista in una società calcistica.


----------



## Coripra (5 Giugno 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Sanare una gestione interna sballata dovrebbe essere il primo comandamento di ogni azionista di maggioranza, al di là delle eventuali voglie a cedere o non cedere. Se Berlusconi ogni anno stacca assegni simili per ripianare, dovrebbe chiedersi come mai il club produce quei debiti, e, nonostante quei debiti, perchè non vinca. Se non se lo chiede, allora si merita di staccarne altri di assegni, perchè vuol dire che ama bruciare i proprio soldi o che gli sta bene così.



O forse che non ci sta più con la testa... che poi produce gli stessi risultati (nulli)... e _gli sta bene così_


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2016)

Tanta roba, sono riusciti a sfuggire dalle mani di questo lucratore e sono finiti in ottime mani


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto questi , zitti zitti hanno chiuso ... Noi siamo ancora qui ad aspettare le " decisioni " di un 80enne .



Io non oso immaginare se il pazzo pure stavolta non vende...Dopo che ci son passati davanti fantastiliardi di Yuan, persone ricchissime ed ambiziose, progetti seri ed a lunga scadenza, ritrovarci con Brocchi e l'ItalMilan sarebbe una situazione veramente insopportabile. 

Se poi a questo ci aggiungiamo una Juve fortissima, un'Inter che spende e spande, voglio davvero vedere chi avrebbe il coraggio di seguire i deliri di Berlusca e Galliani e le partite del "Milan giovane e italiano".


----------



## Hateley (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'FPF si applica altrimenti non puoi giocare le coppe l'anno prossimo (se ti qualifichi)



No, puoi proporre un piano per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in 4 anni, quindi se ci diamo una mossa possiamo già spendere in questo mercato. l'Inter no perché ha l'obbligo del -30 nel 2016 e del pareggio nel 2017.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Hateley ha scritto:


> No, puoi proporre un piano per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio in 4 anni, quindi se ci diamo una mossa possiamo già spendere in questo mercato. l'Inter no perché ha l'obbligo del -30 nel 2016 e del pareggio nel 2017.



Appunto, e questo non significa attenersi alle regole del FPF? Nel piano mica puoi proporgli di spendere 150 milioni subito senza entrate


----------



## Hateley (5 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Appunto, e questo non significa attenersi alle regole del FPF? Nel piano mica puoi proporgli di spendere 150 milioni subito senza entrate



Intendevo proprio questo dicendo che non si applica, e cioè che è sufficiente che le perdite vengano ripianate dalla proprietà (in pratica come è sempre successo fino ad ora). Quindi teoricamente potresti anche spendere quello che dici tu e anche di più.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2016)

*Il Jiangsu, squadra cinese che appartiene al Suning, ha ufficializzato tramite Twitter, l'acquisto dell'Inter da parte del Suning Group.*


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il Jiangsu, squadra cinese che appartiene al Suning, ha ufficializzato tramite Twitter, l'acquisto dell'Inter da parte del Suning Group.*



Beati loro. E noi due delligence, esclusiva closing, preliminari di sta cippa.. ed non abbiamo concluso nulla anzi siamo ostaggi di un folle.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terminato l'incontro in Cina per la cessione dell'Inter. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Suning ha acquistato la maggioranza del club nerazzurro, il 68,55%. A Thohir resta il 31% del club.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



game over, per almeno altri 2 o 3 anni, faremo da spettatori, non rischieremo la b, ma saremo fissi tra il sesto e il settimo posto come ormai da 3 anni a sta parte, campionati anonimi, nel frattempo mi dimetto da tifoso del milan dopo 20 anni, adios


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terminato l'incontro in Cina per la cessione dell'Inter. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Suning ha acquistato la maggioranza del club nerazzurro, il 68,55%. A Thohir resta il 31% del club.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Il Jiangsu, squadra cinese che appartiene al Suning, ha ufficializzato tramite Twitter, l'acquisto dell'Inter da parte del Suning Group.*



Non so veramente cosa pensare. Questi in 5 minuti hanno fatto tutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so veramente cosa pensare. Questi in 5 minuti hanno fatto tutto.



Ma quale 5 minuti.. dai sono in trattativa da tanto tempo figuriamoci. Solo che loro hanno condotto una trattativa sottotraccia, facendo uscire la notizia ad affare concluso.

Noi? Bo.. ecco cosa vuol dire avere Berlusconi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quale 5 minuti.. dai sono in trattativa da tanto tempo figuriamoci. Solo che loro hanno condotto una trattativa sottotraccia, facendo uscire la notizia ad affare concluso.
> 
> Noi? Bo.. ecco cosa vuol dire avere Berlusconi.



Intendevo 5 minuti da quando la storia è saltata fuori.
La cosa che mi preoccupa è proprio la totale diversità delle due trattative.


----------



## juventino (5 Giugno 2016)

Se questo vogliono spendere spendono ragazzi. Esistono tantissimi modi per aggirare il FPF, lo insegna il PSG. Faccio un esempio stupido: chi gli vieta di vendere Jiangsu (la squadra cinese di loro proprietà) un cesso random che hanno in rosa pompandone la valutazione?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (5 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se questo vogliono spendere spendono ragazzi. Esistono tantissimi modi per aggirare il FPF, lo insegna il PSG. Faccio un esempio stupido: chi gli vieta di vendere Jiangsu (la squadra cinese di loro proprietà) un cesso random che hanno in rosa pompandone la valutazione?



Mi sembra che non si possano fare questi giochetti tra 2 società della stessa proprietà , possono scambiarsi chi vogliono ma non varrà nella valutazione del rispetto del fairplay.


----------



## Sir Pilade (5 Giugno 2016)

Basta che i giocatori li compri la squadra cinese e poi li presti a noi gratuitamente. Certo non sarebbe il massimo moralmente lo ammetto.


----------



## Hateley (5 Giugno 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che non si possano fare questi giochetti tra 2 società della stessa proprietà , possono scambiarsi chi vogliono ma non varrà nella valutazione del rispetto del fairplay.



Esatto, si può fare ma al valore di mercato. Tipo possono vendere Dodo' ma a 5 milioni di euro o giù di lì.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Thohir aveva però fretta di vendere perché ha combinato disastri peggio di Galliani, e Moratti non ha più voglia di mettere soldi nell'Inter. Inoltre non sappiamo da quanto trattano.
> 
> Ovvio che per loro è un buon colpo, però se va in porto la "nostra cessione" saremmo molto più potenti dell'Inter cinese.
> 
> Se poi Berlusca non vende e vara l'ItalMilan, io so già cosa fare: non seguire più questo scempio. Credo che 3 anni di delusioni e di prese per il culo siano sufficienti.



Perfetto nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Giugno 2016)

Su che base noi, sotto i cinesi, saremmo più "potenti" dell'inter cinese ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Giugno 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ma se questi si mettessero a combinare disastri, questa ipotesi non la prende in considerazione nessuno? E se Berlusconi volesse prima vedere come agiranno i cinesi con l'Inter prima di vendere? Non sarebbe neanche un ragionamento sbagliato.



Anch'io se fossi Juventino la penserei tale quale a te


----------



## Juventino30 (5 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anch'io se fossi Juventino la penserei tale quale a te



Tutti stanno ballando al gran ballo dei cinesi senza che questi abbiano ancorda dimostrato nulla, io vedo solo questo. Poi, dopo le danze e le sbornie, ci stanno anche i risvegli ed i mal di testa.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Giugno 2016)

e intanto Berlusconi....


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2016)

Se potevamo, in parte, condividere le nostre disgrazie con l'Inter ora saremo da soli a fallire miseramente per anni e anni


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Tutti stanno ballando al gran ballo dei cinesi senza che questi abbiano ancorda dimostrato nulla, io vedo solo questo. Poi, dopo le danze e le sbornie, ci stanno anche i risvegli ed i mal di testa.



Facile parlare, ti dimentichi che noi e l'Inter da anni e costantemente raccogliamo fallimenti e delusioni, nonché campagne acquisti con mezze figure.
I cinesi sono un salto nel buio? Può darsi, ma sicuramente non sono un salto in un precipizio, perché dove siamo ora è già molto in basso. Peggio dei campionati da metà-classifica cosa ci sta? La retrocessione? 

I cinesi, ora come ora, sono gli unici che vogliono investire in Italia. Altre vie non ce ne sono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi diventiamo esperti di due diligence, esclusive, closing etc etc.


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Giugno 2016)

Questo è il problema delle dirigenze straniere come il filippino, appena la barca comincia ad affondare abbandonano la nave.

Ora la mano passa a questi nuovi, se le fogne neroazzure faranno ancora schifo come sempre, passeranno ad un altro ecc ecc


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Questo è il problema delle dirigenze straniere come il filippino, appena la barca comincia ad affondare abbandonano la nave.
> 
> Ora la mano passa a questi nuovi, se le fogne neroazzure faranno ancora schifo come sempre, passeranno ad un altro ecc ecc



Questi hanno i soldi da investire per stadio,giocatori,marketing..in pochi anni cammineranno da solo come la juve..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Giugno 2016)

Chissà perchè la cessione dell'inter è passata quasi in sordina e sembra che abbiano fatto tutto in una settimana mentre per il milan la questione si trascina da un anno senza che si sappia nulla con i giornalai che scrivono fiabe intere su sta maledetta cessione. Sarà solo colpa del nano?


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo noi diventiamo esperti di due diligence, esclusive, closing etc etc.



Come lo siamo diventati per il FPF, plusvalenze, bilanci, ecc.

Pensa che c'era (e c'è) chi esultava per il pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

Vedremo se porteranno l'Inter ai fasti di una volta o venderanno tra 2 anni per guadagnarci.


----------

